# Remote webcam control



## Animaux0 (Dec 18, 2003)

hi, my friends dad wants to control his web cam from his PC downstairs witch is connected with his PC upstairs by LAN connection.

how can you control this web cam from downstairs?
Both PC's have win xp home on it and are connected true LAN.

We have tried it before but the downstairs PC off course cant find the web cam cause it isn't connected to this PC but the one upstairs. when we launch the program for web cam on the upstairs PC by the downstairs computer it still searches its usb and comm ports from his own and then cant find it.

Any help would be welcome and thanks on forehand


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There are currently wireless cameras available from most major networking manufacturers that assign it an IP address and can be accesses from any web browser.


----------



## Animaux0 (Dec 18, 2003)

not posible to solve without buying another webcam then ehh ?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There was a program I saw once for doing this. I will look through my favorites and see if I can find it.

http://www.webcamxp.com/


----------



## Animaux0 (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for the site, ill try and see what i can do with the program 

thanks for the help anyways, i let you know wheter it worked


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Sounds like your friend has something sneaky up his sleave.. http://www.videolan.org/


----------



## Animaux0 (Dec 18, 2003)

ehh its for his restaurant nothing sneaky lol


----------

